# How long do I have to wait before putting tape on fresh painted wall



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

30 days for the paint to cure before applying tape. Remove tape about 15-20 minutes after painting. If the paint dries, you'll have a paint edge.

When removing the tape, be VERY careful not to peel the paint.

I have used tape on painted walls about a week later and had a few small peel problems that I just corrected with more paint, but that is not really the preferred way.


----------



## Amycat (Aug 21, 2009)

I just painted trim and molding without taping anything except the floor. I used a good angled brush and a metal edge guide, plus damp paper towels to wipe off any dribbles (this assumes you are using latex).

The process was much easier and faster than taping.


----------



## saggdevil (May 17, 2009)

yes it is and i can get away with that in some areas, but i have 1913 original woodwork and can't afford to mess it up, lol.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 27, 2009)

if you must tape your walls, pick up some delicate blue tape from 3m. it has an orange core and will not pull the paint from your freshly painted walls, even if applied the next day. We have used this before with excellent results. You can generally find this at your local paint stores, sherwin williams etc


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Mantis said:


> if you must tape your walls, pick up some delicate blue tape from 3m. it has an orange core and will not pull the paint from your freshly painted walls, even if applied the next day. We have used this before with excellent results. You can generally find this at your local paint stores, sherwin williams etc


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

the new frog green tape works better than that blue tape. You can tape over the painted edge about 3 hours latter. Do this all the time for making strips or designs. Read more on painting over taped edges.


----------

